# Sleep music compilation



## Deepsleepcentre (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey all! I have put together a collection of some of the best music for sleep and relaxation. Check it out and let me know what else I can include in my next one!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The first one is already wrong (this is by Satie, not Chopin). I gave up after that.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

This is a subject that interests me a lot for two reasons
1. I have trouble going to sleep and I have been experimenting with playlists for years
2. I'm a psychologist who works with musicians and they have similar sleep issues.

Looking at your YT list, it includes all the obvious references to moonlight and some slow and dreamy pieces. For some this may work, but I can see a number of reasons why it won't work.

1. Music is so individual that the first requirement is that it makes you feel relaxed. So you have to LIKE the music and have no issues with it. Pachelbel's Canon would drive me mad straight away - I would jump out of bed and kill the thing. I can NOT sleep to music I don't respect and deeply like - even the performance of a classical piece has to be right. A good performance will make me relaxed, a bad performance will wake me up and make me frustrated. So I can and have fallen asleep to Bartok's last 3 quartets. Not what you would imagine ever to put on a playlist, but it shows how personal this is.

2. Don't assume that a piano is relaxing. It's actually quite a percussive instrument and not as smooth on the ears as strings. It can work but don't assume that.

3. Most classical music has contrasts and loud passages. So ask the question whether music without contrasts and loud passages is intrinsically interesting enough to feel relaxed about. If it's too bland you can find it boring, and that's not relaxing. As a for instance, I tried temple bells and that didn't work at all, too boring.

4. To continue the idea of "the music must be interesting enough for you to focus on it completely", the problem with sleeplessness in many people is some underlying anxiety which means that your head is naturally full of thoughts. You sleep when your brain has re-focussed AWAY from these thoughts and onto something else, so the music has to initially hold your interest. It then has to be relaxing enough to sleep to, so there are two stages to this - strong focus on the music (away from any other thoughts, which are usually verbal, music being non-verbal) leading to weaker focus and sleep. The playlist may reflect this.

5. You have the option of voices, which I personally think is a good one. I often use opera and vocal music on my sleep playlist. There are two ways you can do this - words which are clear and understandable, and which are relaxing, or words in a foreign language e.g. with operas and which you don't understand. So for me Gospel music is a great option - nothing wrong with hearing messages like "love will outlast". Or Janacek is good because it's all in Czech.

These are just some initial thoughts - I could write a lot more since I've spent hours discussing all this with sleepless musicians. As an example of successful playlists for me, I fall asleep to
- Parsifal
- Gotterdammerung, last act
- Meistersinger
- Modern Gospel e.g. Dorinda Clarke-Cole, Kim Burrell - the more relaxed songs, not the high energy ones. Here's a good example: 



- Richard Strauss songs, orchestral versions 
- Some but not all Ravel e.g. L'Enfant et les Sortileges, Ma Mere l'Oie, Valses Nobles (orchestral), Sheherezade
- Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen, Kat'a Kabanova
- Faure Requiem
- Falla Nights in the Gardens of Spain
- Bill Evans
- Ahmad Jamal

My playlist is usually an hour to an hour and a half. Often one act of an opera. Maybe two.

I'd be interested in all thoughts on this subject. But as above, it's not nearly as simple as it appears to be. And it is very needed by sleepless people.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Alternatively I recommend removing all music possibilities from the bedroom and just using it for sleeping. Since I took out the CD player I was using in the bedroom, I sleep better. I have suffered insomnia for years, but sleep sanitation - the usual no caffeine after a certain hour, switching off media, rituals before bed, dark room, comfortable temperature.. - are better than music _most of the time.
_
Perhaps music as relaxation sometime before before bed, but I would eliminate it from actually trying to fall asleep. A boring book is much better for that.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

eugeneonagain said:


> Alternatively I recommend removing all music possibilities from the bedroom and just using it for sleeping. Since I took out the CD player I was using in the bedroom, I sleep better. I have suffered insomnia for years, but sleep sanitation - the usual no caffeine after a certain hour, switching off media, rituals before bed, dark room, comfortable temperature.. - are better than music _most of the time.
> _
> Perhaps music as relaxation sometime before before bed, but I would eliminate it from actually trying to fall asleep. A boring book is much better for that.


As you say - it's very personal. In my conversations with insomniacs I've also had recommendations for boring videos, books, talking books and nothing, as above. My reasons for using music are:
1. I need something to re-focus on otherwise automatic thoughts just keep turning around in my brain and I have no easy way of silencing them.
2. Once a playlist has worked a few times you get to trust it and rely on its ability to do the job, so you build up an expectation of sleeping. Kind of like a talisman. This is important, since insomniacs can easily build up an expectation of not sleeping.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Listening to good classical music whilst trying to become unconscious seems like a waste of the material. I would suggest Shuishan Yu's guqin music. It's slow and calm and loads of it it really boring so is certain to send you right to sleep. The most tedious pieces involve him playing a statement, then repeating it the same way, then playing a different statement, then repeating that and so on for minutes on end.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

It seems obvious to me, but I think ambient music is best for sleep. Not all of it; some of it is too active (though I doubt the average listener would say that about any ambient music), but I have a playlist of 74 ambient tracks, over 56 hours of music that is great for sleeping. Mostly low pitched, relatively unchanging drones. They're specific selections from a larger ambient playlist with 233 tracks, over 138 hours, so they're not just random ambient tracks. 

Some key tracks are Somnium and Perpetual by Robert Rich which are 7 and 8 hours respectively, specifically made for sleeping. They're also great to actually listen to.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> It seems obvious to me, but I think ambient music is best for sleep. Not all of it; some of it is too active (though I doubt the average listener would say that about any ambient music), but I have a playlist of 74 ambient tracks, over 56 hours of music that is great for sleeping. Mostly low pitched, relatively unchanging drones. They're specific selections from a larger ambient playlist with 233 tracks, over 138 hours, so they're not just random ambient tracks. Some key tracks are Somnium and Perpetual by Robert Rich which are 7 and 8 hours respectively, specifically made for sleeping. They're also great to actually listen to.


We could go on forever recommending ambient music, calming music etc. and this is what most playlists essentially do.

But this doesn't deal with the purely psychological question of WHY people can't sleep. Until we answer this, we won't find the right solutions. This is NOT an area where one size fits all, which is the premise of "calming ambient music" and the original post here.

As I've said, and I support this with hours of sessions with sleepless people as a psychologist, we have to first look at the "automatic thoughts" that go round people's heads. These automatic thoughts are, for instance, the basis of CBT (Cognitive Behavioural Therapy). Two methods here are disputation and distraction. Disputation is great for revising thoughts but hopeless for sleeping, so what we want is distraction.

An example of automatic thoughts could be something like "why did my boss fire me? I always did a good job and was reliable - how didn't he see this, and the reasons he gave me were obviously wrong, and why did he do this behind my back when we could have worked something out...... blah blah".

Late at night and in our dreams we dwell on certain "themes" which we can't get out of our heads. Examples: I'm lonely, I don't know what to do about money, I'm lost, people don't like or appreciate me, I've been treated unfairly, things are against me, I've been abandoned, I'm in jeopardy etc etc. These can be dealt with in therapy in the longer term, but on the edge of sleep these unresolved themes can circle round and round without resolution.

Now what we see here is that "calming music" isn't going to cut it here. What we need is a much more solid distraction which will STOP the automatic thought by re-focussing on the music. So of course the music has to be sufficiently strong in interest to take the mind away from the automatic thoughts it wants to repeat over and over. You have to fight like with like - equipotence. Once the mind has turned from the verbal (automatic thoughts) to the non-verbal (music) it is then in a state to abandon the disruptive thinking patterns and become simply receptive, as in meditation.

Do you guys get what I'm talking about here? I could go into more detail, and one factor here is that the pre-frontal cortex, which can calm our thoughts down, gets tired in the evening and runs out of energy. This leaves us with the limbic system which is tuned into threat as part of our whole survival mechanics, and when this is active it deals with confrontations etc etc.

So basically what I'm saying is identify WHY a certain person can't sleep (different for all of us) then design a way to re-programme the automatic thoughts that keep us awake. Not an easy task because we're up against the natural processes of our brains, and as said the pre-frontal cortex which could help us in troubled moments is pretty much out of action.

And there's even an unexpectedly paradoxical side to this. If the restless thoughts keeping us awake contain overtones of anger, it may even be better to "mirror" this with restless music. I have several times gone to sleep listening to Bartok string quartets 4+5+6. If you listen to the start of quartet #4, you may find this very counter-intuitive if you are thinking "calming". But it makes sense if what you want to do is replace restless verbalising with restless non-verbal music as a prelude to sleep. The music may need to be congruent to the mood. It's all in the design.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> We could go on forever recommending ambient music, calming music etc. and this is what most playlists essentially do.
> 
> But this doesn't deal with the purely psychological question of WHY people can't sleep. Until we answer this, we won't find the right solutions. This is NOT an area where one size fits all, which is the premise of "calming ambient music" and the original post here.
> 
> ...


My post was partially referring to your post.

The music I'm talking about isn't just boring drones. I'm not suggesting anything boring. The music in my sleep playlist is calm and quiet, but also mentally stimulating, but not jarringly so, like most other styles of music can be, including some ambient. It's definitely not a one size fits all situation, but I would assert that ambient music is more relaxing than any other kind of music. That's the concept behind it. Not to be boring background music that you tune out.

Like you said earlier, the music in my sleep playlist is something that's good for shifting your focus away from anxious thoughts, and it's very conducive to becoming a sleep ritual. I have an extremely hard time sleeping because I have intense chronic pain and general anxiety. The music I'm talking about has been helpful in getting me to sleep. Unfortunately I can't really do that anymore because I'm not living in a studio apartment anymore, so I don't sleep in the same room as my speaker system.

It's seems like you're implying that ambient music can't be interesting enough to hold one's interest, and I disagree with that. In my opinion it's perfect for clearing your mind and meditating upon the music. I think classical music in particular is bad for sleeping, because it's meant to be focused on intently. I can't even sleep to Feldman's music because it's too interesting, even though it's the most tranquil classical music of all time in my opinion as far as I know.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

It helps to understand the electrical properties of the brain. The brain functions on a small amount of electricity, much like a computer. This electrical current vibrates and pulses at various speeds. When you are wide awake, with your eyes focused, your brain vibrates 20 times per second – what scientists call 20 cycles per second or the Beta frequency. You are probably at this Beta level of mind right now as you read this. When you go to sleep, your brain frequency slows down, all the way to about half cycle per second in the deepest levels of natural sleep. This is known as the Delta level. In between Beta, the waking state, and Delta, the deep sleep state, there are two other levels of mental activity. When you are in a light level of sleep or in meditation you are in the Alpha range, which is 7 to 14 cycles per second. This is the center range. Going to the Alpha level or centering is essentially the same thing as meditating. When someone meditates, scientifically, they are simply reducing their brain wave frequency to Alpha. The Alpha level is the level one uses to activate the mind. Theta is a level of deeper relaxation or sleep, when your brain waves are at 4 to 7 cycles per second. The table below summarizes the 4 states of brain frequency:

Brain Wave Frequency Associated With...
Beta: 14 – 21 cycles per second (cps) Waking State, the five senses. Perception of and higher Time and Space
Alpha: Light sleep, meditation, intuition. No Time & Space limitation.
Theta: 4 – 7 cps Deeper Sleep, Meditation.
Delta: 0 – 4 cps Deep Sleep. You are unconscious at Delta.

There has been a great deal of scientific research on how to control one’s brain frequencies, if one is truly interested, such as biofeedback, and one can find this information online. There are also various ways of doing this through visualizations, relaxation countdowns, conscious physical relaxation focusing on each part of the body, Alpha inducing click tracks, music, reading, and other means that allow the Beta level of the mind to go into the Alpha brainwave. But no matter what the means, the brainwaves must somehow slow down so sleep can take place. Insomnia is being stuck in the Beta level without being able slow down your brainwaves. Conscious relaxation which slows down the brainwaves can be learned.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I find that I fall asleep during the day and evening when I'm trying to listen to music, but find music keeps me awake at night when I want it to send me to sleep.


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> It helps to understand the electrical properties of the brain. The brain functions on a small amount of electricity, much like a computer. This electrical current vibrates and pulses at various speeds. .......But no matter what the means, the brainwaves must somehow slow down to at least enter the Alpha level so sleep can take place. Insomnia is being stuck in the Beta level without being able to slow down your brainwaves. Conscious relaxation which slows down the brainwaves can be learned.


Thank you Larkenfield - very useful indeed. Where we seem to link up is how to get out of Beta level. The point I'm making is that this needs a shift away from automatic thoughts which "fix" us in this Beta level and don't allow the brain to re-focus on non-verbal ideation. Having spent many hours discussing this with insomniacs, I'm in no doubt that this whole area of sleeplessness is a major problem and at worst can seriously affect quality of life. It's hard going through the day in a tired state having slept four hours or even less and it tips people into depression as well. Total sleep deprivation is very disturbing indeed.

I had a supervisor once who specialised in alcoholics, and when I asked her what approached she used she replied "Whatever works, honey, whatever works...". I think this is much the same with insomniacs, whether through anxiety or pain or both. I'm not denying that anything CAN work. I'm just challenging the assumption that a generic playlist of soothing music as proposed at the beginning of the thread will fit the whole range of sufferers. I also take on board Fredx's point about ambient music which isn't boring. And I'm very aware of biofeedback as another option - a colleague of mine did some very interesting work on this with musicians at the Royal College of Musicians in London. It's a significant new field of research and is being used in many ways.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Music alone is not enough for me to help put me to sleep. Even ambient music.

The sure fire way for me to get to sleep if I am having problems, is using my light and sound machine.

Best $250 I ever spent.









These devices use what is known as the "frequency following response" of the human mind.

The brain has 5 main operating frequencies: gamma (40-100 hz) associated with high level thinking, learning, beta (12-40hz) associated with daily awake state, alpha (7-12 hz) associated with light meditation and relaxation, theta (4-7 hz) associated with deeper meditation and drifting into sleep, delta (.5-4 hz) associated with deep sleep.

You can not go to sleep if the brain does not enter theta or delta.

What these machines do, is using a combination of flashing leds in goggles and "binaural beats" in headphones (example: 410 hz in one ear, 400 in the other, your mind perceives 10 hz), the brain tends to "follow" the frequencies and syncs up with the inputs.

These machines have built in programs that start at higher frequencies, beta for example, and slowly ramp down to delta. Your brain follows the frequencies, and causes sleep (or meditation states if that's your choice).

Known as "brain entrainment".

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainwave_entrainment

This is not "woo". It has been demonstrated to be effective in many studies going back to the early 1900's.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Try Celi's Beethoven starting with his pedestrian Eroica. Puts me to sleep every time.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Something Baroque such as Bach Cello Suites and Air on a G String. Very relaxing.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When I'm tired, I'll fall asleep anyway, with or without music. In that case, music either has no effect or it is a distraction. Especially sharp, high pitched sounds can keep me awake.

When I'm not (that) tired it's sometimes very nice to listen to music in bed, with headphones. Ambient music is especially suitable for this. 

I believe I've posted it in similar topics, but I think the most interesting part about music and sleep is that fuzzy state in between being fully asleep and fully awake. When you're just dozing off a little and waking up again. 

I once woke up very gently while listening to Brian Eno's Ambient 4: On Land and somehow it was an utterly amazing experience. My body was still very relaxed from sleeping. My mind was still "empty" and slowly booting up. There was only ambient music and nothing else. I was completely inside of it. 
I tried to recapture this experience but it seems very rare to happen.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The only time I want music as I go to sleep is when I know I am sleepy and will not be kept awake unduly. I find Wagner good but I don't think the OP should market Wagner for this purpose.


----------



## bahamjun (Oct 8, 2020)

Music helps me to focus on the melody, forget everything else and relax, this is why calm piano music is so good for sleeping, both playing or listening. For example,




Take care everyone


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

What you do is get one of those 100 different rhythm keyboards, play your favorite chord so it automatically plays it to the rhythm, then get a bowl of icecream and turn off the lights. You're in for sensational night. I can just picture the keyboard rhythms now. I'm about to put one on, maybe a steel drum islander beat to coast off to sleep


----------



## Piercepierce (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey, This is a Playlists I put together with dark n slow neoclassic stuff. Perfect 45 min before bedtime, let me know What you think:

https://urlgeni.us/spotify/Sleepful_Piano


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

We have an Alexa next to the bed, and every night ask it to play "Sleep Sounds." Choices include:
cat purring
rain on the roof
distant city traffic
crickets
country meadow
gentle waterfall
country brook
and about sixty others
I can't fall asleep to music. I've spent too many years training myself to really hear it when it's on.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I now have some playlists on a decomissioned iPhone 5C (I upgraded to an iPhone SE 2020, which is an 11 in an 8 case)

Anyway, I have a classical playlist that often puts me to sleep usually in less than 3 works. I cobbled the list together rather arbitrarily, mostly by choosing pieces I knew were relaxing, and by searching for "adagio" in iTunes.

It actually needs some work - the playback level varies between some of the tracks.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I think people worry too much about not going to sleep when they think they should. This will sound stupid, but if you are sleepy, sleep. If you are not, do something else, read - but don't get on your computer or phone or watch tv. Those technologies activate your brain in ways that are not conducive to relaxing prior to going to sleep.

Most importantly, don't stress about not being able to sleep exactly when you think you should. 

For several years now I've woke up around 3:00 AM. I read for about 30 minutes and then go back to sleep. Sleep patterns are mysterious and dictated by your body. I think one of the worse things a person can do is worry about it, and even worse take some kind of sleep aid. Also what we do during the day can often influence when and how easily we go to sleep. It is different for everybody but I think in general being stressed about world events, stuff on the Internet, news in general, sometimes personal relationships. Bottomline - find strategies for dealing with stress.

I stopped following the news several years ago - I am not on social media very much (this forum is really the only thing I do like that). And I regularly do deep breathing exercises and a superficial kind of meditation. If possible stay away from prescription medication, I stay away from the mainstream health care system, which I think is toxic, and see a herbalist who diagnoses through looking at the irises of my eyes and other tools. Regular physical exercise, acupuncture and massage.

Oh, and eat good natural food - no junk or processed foods, organic as much as possible.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> I think people worry too much about not going to sleep when they think they should. This will sound stupid, but if you are sleepy, sleep. If you are not, do something else, read - but don't get on your computer or phone or watch tv. Those technologies activate your brain in ways that are not conducive to relaxing prior to going to sleep.
> 
> Most importantly, don't stress about not being able to sleep exactly when you think you should.
> 
> ...


My wife sometimes wakes up in the middle of the night and freaks out about it. I keep telling her (and she never listens) "DON'T LOOK AT THE CLOCK!"


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

To add to the OP's playlist: For a while in college I would play at bedtime the final song of Britten's Serenade (Keats' ode To Sleep). I played the Ian Partridge/Alan Civil recording because Peter Pears' voice always sounded funny to me.

Another possibility is the slow movement to the Hammerklavier sonata, which only first made beautiful/ethereal sense to me when I listened to it (Charles Rosen's recording) when I was half asleep.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My sleeping aid used to be the white noise from a de-tuned transistor radio. Worked well - it sounded like distant rain when on lowish volume - but cost me a fortune in batteries.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

elgars ghost said:


> My sleeping aid used to be the white noise from a de-tuned transistor radio. Worked well - it sounded like distant rain when on lowish volume - but cost me a fortune in batteries.


In Seattle we just open a window


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> In Seattle we just open a window


I played it wearing earbuds - unfortunately being a light sleeper I needed to keep all other sounds out.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the app myNoise. From nature sounds, to white noise to binaural sounds to Tibetan singing. To many to name, each one comes with many presets so you can tweak it to your liking. I think the complete app is like 14 $. Non repeating piano music closer to ambient , sci-fi sounds. You can access it with your phone, iPad, computer.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Machiavel said:


> I use the app myNoise. From nature sounds, to white noise to binaural sounds to Tibetan singing. To many to name, each one comes with many presets so you can tweak it to your liking. I think the complete app is like 14 $. Non repeating piano music closer to ambient , sci-fi sounds. You can access it with your phone, iPad, computer.


Sounds useful - any favourites?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> I think people worry too much about not going to sleep when they think they should. This will sound stupid, but if you are sleepy, sleep. If you are not, do something else, read - but don't get on your computer or phone or watch tv. Those technologies activate your brain in ways that are not conducive to relaxing prior to going to sleep.
> 
> Most importantly, don't stress about not being able to sleep exactly when you think you should.
> 
> ...


Very much agreed. Except for the herbalist and the acupuncture this is very much how I tackle these things.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I take quick nap almost every day. In order to shut off noises that prevent me going to sleep I put some music on usually. If I need to be done in about 30min I put on a LP of any opera(Wagner is the best actually). I sleep while one side plays and wake up fresh when music stops. I have not tried this for full night sleep though with multiCD player.


----------



## jamesshamala (Apr 8, 2021)

For relaxation music


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Deepsleepcentre said:


> Hey all! I have put together a collection of some of the best music for sleep and relaxation. Check it out and let me know what else I can include in my next one!


I find it odd that this is the only post from a member that named himself *Deepsleepcentre*, and it was to start a thread to promote a *Youtube* playlist 2 years ago, never to return.

The video is an hour long, has 6 "likes", and his channel has 5 "subscribers". This single video is the only one on his Youtube "channel". The video has 5 "comments", all from the same person.

The video is all piano works, with the vast majority by Chopin and Debussey.

0:00 - Gymnopedie | Chopin
3:26 - Clair de Lune (Moonlight) | Debussy
8:39 - Canon in D | Pachelbel
11:42 - Nocturne No.20 in C Sharp minor | Chopin
16:50 - Arabesque No.1 | Debussy
20:53 - Nocturne Op.9 No.1 | Chopin
26:24 - Des pas sur la neige (Footprints in the snow) | Debussy
30:59 - Nocturne Op.9 No.2 | Chopin
35:18 - Piano Sonata No.14 in C Sharp Minor, Op.27 No.2 (Moonlight Sonata) | Beethoven
41:20 - Nocturne Op.27 No.2 | Chopin
47:20 - Kinderszenen (Scenes from childhood) Op.15 | Schumann
50:35 - Reverie (Daydream) | Debussy
55:36 - La Cathedrale Engloutie | Debussy

Just odd, that's all. Weird. I question the motives of people that do this sort of thing. He posts this, and never returns. Perhaps he was trying to monetize, but with with less than 10 likes and subscribers, he's a very long way off.



pianozach said:


> I now have some playlists on a decomissioned iPhone 5C (I upgraded to an iPhone SE 2020, which is an 11 in an 8 case)
> 
> Anyway, I have a classical playlist that often puts me to sleep usually in less than 3 works. I cobbled the list together rather arbitrarily, mostly by choosing pieces I knew were relaxing, and by searching for "adagio" in iTunes.
> 
> It actually needs some work - the playback level varies between some of the tracks.


I still haven't fixed the playlist. For awhile I thought one of my cats was recognizing the first two pieces on my playlist, *Venus* from *Holst's Planets*, and the _*Andante*_ from *Bach's Sonata in D For Flute and Continuo*, but I think it's just the cat picking up my vibes as it plays. I've discovered that the cat is hearing impaired after a very bad ear infection last year, and only hears very loud high -pitched sounds, although he can also _feel_ low pitched vibrations.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

One more suggestion: melatonin. It's a natural hormone secreted by the brain to regulate circadian rhythms. Taking 6-10 mg a half hour before bedtime tricks your brain into shutting down for the night.

It's non-habit forming, has no side effects, and there is no dangerous dose (although more doesn't work stronger).


----------



## ssamil (Nov 29, 2021)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLa5BUJHt8oHGZMFiLeazcQyu4Ew5beGRh

sleeping music


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ssamil said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLa5BUJHt8oHGZMFiLeazcQyu4Ew5beGRh
> 
> sleeping music


Can yo please tell us what kind, welcome by the way


----------

